# Wild Yak



## rumazin (Aug 4, 2008)

The Wild Yak has a dense undercoat of soft, close-matted hair which is covered by generally dark brown to black outer hair. Its long, shaggy coat reaches almost to the ground. The Wild Yak can weigh up to 1000 kilograms with a shoulder height of over 2 meters. It occurs in treeless uplands, including plains, hills, and mountains, from as low as 3200 meters up to the limit of vegetation at about 5400 meters.
-----------------------------------------
rumazin
social media marketing


----------

